# Favorite virtuoso showpieces structured like Sarasate's Introduction & Tarantella?



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

*Favorite virtuoso showpieces structured like Sarasate's Introduction & Tarantella?*

I really like the feeling of being captivated by the melodious _Introduction _while anticipating the virtuoso _Tarantella_.

Other virtuoso showpieces that give me such feeling are:
Saint-Saens' Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
Kreisler's Praeludium and Allegro

I'm reluctant to name Mendelssohn's Rondo Capriccioso because when I listen to the _Andante_, I only feel the anticipation of the _Presto_.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

That definitely is a very exciting type of structure! I can't think of many other pieces structured exactly like that. But there are some Theme and Variations pieces where a fairly simple theme is followed by virtuosic variations. For example, there's Mozart's variations on Ah, Vous dirai-je Maman (the same melody as Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star). And another example is Beethoven's 32 Variations in C Minor, WoO 80. What do you think? Would you consider those to be good examples of what you're looking for?


----------



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Bettina said:


> ...a fairly simple theme is followed by virtuosic variations.


Simple theme and most virtuosic variations: Rach 3 (1st mvt in particular)

The 1st mvt of Schumann's Piano Sonata No. 1: Introduzione & Allegro vivace
Chopin's Andante Spianato & Grande Polonaise Brilliante


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Debussy L'isle joyeuse.

The ultimate in pianistic virtuosity.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Debussy L'isle joyeuse.
> 
> The ultimate in pianistic virtuosity.


But L'isle joyeuse seems to be virtuosic from the very beginning. The opening right hand solo is pretty hard to play!


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Paganini's Barucabá variations for solo violín.Very few recordings, very seldom played live, forgotten.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

majlis said:


> Paganini's Barucabá variations for solo violín.Very few recordings, very seldom played live, forgotten.


Can't even find one.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

. At least a sample. I've complete by Accardo and by Ricci.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Founded! Complete the 60 variations on a Genevese theme "Baracubá" (probably a Jewish song)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

majlis said:


> Founded! Complete the 60 variations on a Genevese theme "Baracubá" (probably a Jewish song)


Thank you very much majlis.


----------

